

Design and implementation of a simple Twitter clone using only a key-val store and PHP. - antirez
http://code.google.com/p/redis/wiki/TwitterAlikeExample

======
antirez
sorry for posting this again, but now there is an article in form of a
tutorial explaning the internals of the twitter clone. It was not possible to
have it finished for yesterday.

------
poomalairaj
test

